# Canada, WWII Propaganda Posters



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Doing a little research into WWII, specifically my father's cousin's role in the Battle of the Scheldt (1944). Came across a website with a forum posting of Canadian war propaganda posters, which may be of interest to some of you:










Canadian Second World War Propaganda Posters & Sketch's. - Canada at War Forums


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I love those posters. :love2:

Especially this one:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

When I worked in Ottawa my employer was relocating the office to a new location. While we were packing boxes, I snagged a couple of stock CDs worth of photo collections of various propaganda posters that were headed for the garbage. I don't recall if they were all Canadian or not.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Not Canadian, but still a classic poster.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> Doing a little research into WWII, specifically my father's cousin's role in the Battle of the Scheldt (1944). Came across a website with a forum posting of Canadian war propaganda posters, which may be of interest to some of you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gives new meaning to six-degrees of separation.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I had never seen the English version of the poster but I do own the French one. Have had it for years and stlil get a kick out of it.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Anyone know where they sell prints of these posters?


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Anyone know where they sell prints of these posters?


got mine from Astrolabe Gallery in Ottawa. They specialize in vintage posters of all sorts.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An oldie but a "goodie" from the Korean War era.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It would appear that I have a considerable amounts of Canadian posters. I checked the CDs and there are about 300 images. Some British, American as well as German. (There are also appears to be old ads or articles.) I quickly grabbed a couple off the first CD:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Those are really interesting an unique, MannyP. Paix, mon ami.


----------

